# This area...



## MacMatt (Sep 22, 2000)

Can be a non technical area for discussion, just whatever !
Whats on your mind???


----------



## BeigeG3Master (Sep 23, 2000)

Radeon does not support Acceleration under osx said someone from ATI in an article. not antil drivers are Written for it. that is gay!


----------



## wmoss (Sep 24, 2000)

Cool, I'll get one right away 

There are very few third party drivers for any hardware yet. Apple has been very cautious about making sure that the foundation for the hardware manufacturers to write their drivers is very well thought out and tested.

I can't speak for the third parties, but their hesitance to develop is probably their own caution to make sure that Apple has worked out the kinks with this foundation.

Since driver's are very difficult to write and can completely hose your machine if either apple or the driver writer's screw up, I'm glad that everyone involved is taking the time to do it right.

But it is frustrating that it is taking so long to see the fruits of their labors.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 23, 2000)

So if there is a gay video card then there must be a straight and a biPLATFORM one  get it ?? lol 
Well any way, enough horsing around, I think making drivers for a particular OS is hard stuff, so I think ATI is warranted in waiting a little while because it wants to see if OS X is worth their time and effort.


----------



## bubba6783 (Nov 1, 2000)

I am an avid mac fanantic, but MacOSX has gone buzzerk!  I can not even get in to it.  Every time I login it gives me an error message that says something like this:  macOSX has had a problem and has fixed it.  After you click "ok" it wigs out and starts over, not restarting, just logs in again and gives you the same error message.  I have a 266Mhz Lime iMac with 192 megs of ram and the 6 gigger.  Anyone no how to fix me?  Also when I finally get back to OS9 I have to repair my disk because apparently MacOSX (what ever drug it is on) is hurting my OS9!
                                                  Bubba6783


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 1, 2000)

There is no siomple way to unistall.
The way I would do it, is to start from a CD, then take the stuff out of the MacOS 9 folder in your HD and place them in the main directory (so that there is a "System folder" seeable when you open your HD.  Then thrown out the two mach files and system (just put them in the trash)
and then restart.... I have not tried this myself so I caution you.
but in theory this should work and you should have OS 9 back.
(Why did u not install it on a partition ??? it would be much easier if you had made OS X on a partition)

Hope it works out for you


----------



## bubba6783 (Nov 2, 2000)

Why did I not patition?  I did not because to partion on my iMac I thought you had to initialize the hard-disk, am I wrong?  thanks for the info, I am hoping I can get macosx off and maybe partition it back on, who knows. Right now I just want to get it off becuase it is srewing up OS9. Thanks guys, I love this site!
                                          Bubba6783


----------



## bubba6783 (Nov 2, 2000)

Thanks, I did what you said and it worked, MacOSX beta is gone, too bad, but I it was for the best.  Cannot wait for the final version to be released on January 9 in San Fran!
							Bubba6783


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 3, 2000)

I am gla this worked for you 
Hope you gave a better time with the final 
** oh and btw, making partitions does include formating your HD  lol u r right **


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 20, 2001)

a reply in your threat


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

LOL hey admin, is herve our bot for bringing back old forgoten threads ?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 20, 2001)

Ah...the Public Beta days. Thank you for this moment, Hervé. Thank you.


----------

